# Looking for a decent website for trading info



## bruham (3 March 2005)

I trade through the National (NAB) online website.
The trouble is their information is limited. They just give you the absolute
basic information.
What I'm looking for is a website that performs. Charts, past and current news about their activities etc.
My information is always a couple of days old, leaving me second guess the market.
My best find (website) is the Tradingroom site.

bruham.


----------



## canny (3 March 2005)

*Re: Looking for a decent website.*

bruham - in the 'ordinary' sites - I think commsec leaves NAB for dead. I have access to both - and once you qualify for commsec's pro trader - it is excellent.
I choose it for speed very often rather than phoning my broker - waiting for placement and then paying big brokerage fees.


----------



## DTM (3 March 2005)

*Re: Looking for a decent website.*

I use the Pro-trader platform and must say it's excellent.


----------



## RichKid (3 March 2005)

*Re: Looking for a decent website.*

DTM,
Is the charting software on Protrader really good? I use the normal Commsec platform and have access to the Gold level (but don't use it as it's not much different to the basic ac).
I find the basic account is a bit limited for plotting trend lines and displaying price info, hence the question.
If possible can you post a Protrader chart with lots of lines and other fancy things to show its funactionality? Don't worry if it's a hassle, I should check out the Commsec stand at the next investment expo to see if it's any good for advanced charting.


----------



## canny (4 March 2005)

*Re: Looking for a decent website.*

I find pro trader is more useful for the level of live data and research material than for charting. Their charts are likmited.
I use a totally different software programme for charting, so that I can apply different indicators and trend lines of my own.
I have platinum access to protrader, so live market depth and alerts are very useful.


----------



## RichKid (4 March 2005)

*Re: Looking for a decent website.*



			
				canny said:
			
		

> I find pro trader is more useful for the level of live data and research material than for charting. Their charts are likmited.
> I use a totally different software programme for charting, so that I can apply different indicators and trend lines of my own.
> I have platinum access to protrader, so live market depth and alerts are very useful.




Good point Canny, I had a feeling CommSec go soft on advanced charting in favour of live feeds and research material. I haven't found a problem with their data quality (ie share prices adjusted for reconstraction, option conversion etc). Have you or DTM found that to be the case?


----------



## canny (4 March 2005)

*Re: Looking for a decent website.*

Richkid - I find commsec sadly lacking on some info - things like share and option numbers on issue - so without an alternate source, it would be very difficult to find everything.
Overall - the combination of commsec for good, quick live data, plus a reliable software charting and 'finer detail' programme gives a good balance.
The programme I have is the Market Analyser - don't know if anyone is familiar with it. It costs me $50 a month to get the daily updates of data for charting - but as the pro-trader (commsec) is free - it's not too expensive.

Often on chat sites, someone will want info and I can find the data quickly. Sometimes when it comes to trading - time (speed) is vital - you can miss a run waiting for brokers.
I favour short to medium term investing, but like to have an occasional dabble at day trading - and I think that would be impossible using a broker!
Cheers


----------



## RichKid (4 March 2005)

*Re: Looking for a decent website.*

Yes, it does lack some vital info, co financials are often out of date and they also don't have most of the warrant codes available for search, I have to get it off the ASX and then type in the individual code. It also takes them a day or two to get charts for new issues or untraded warrants to show.


----------



## DTM (4 March 2005)

*Re: Looking for a decent website.*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> DTM,
> Is the charting software on Protrader really good? I use the normal Commsec platform and have access to the Gold level (but don't use it as it's not much different to the basic ac).
> I find the basic account is a bit limited for plotting trend lines and displaying price info, hence the question.
> If possible can you post a Protrader chart with lots of lines and other fancy things to show its funactionality? Don't worry if it's a hassle, I should check out the Commsec stand at the next investment expo to see if it's any good for advanced charting.




Sorry Rich, just saw the post.  I haven't tried it for charting as I use optiongear from Hubb for my charts.  I will look into it as I have a friend who says that you can get same sort of graphs from commsec.  

Will get back to you with it shortly.

Daniel

Actually, canny's post under yours should really tell you what it's like.


----------



## DTM (4 March 2005)

*Re: Looking for a decent website.*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> Good point Canny, I had a feeling CommSec go soft on advanced charting in favour of live feeds and research material. I haven't found a problem with their data quality (ie share prices adjusted for reconstraction, option conversion etc). Have you or DTM found that to be the case?




Sorry, just behind the eight ball today.  

I find Protrader an excellent trading platform though.


----------



## RichKid (4 March 2005)

*Re: Looking for a decent website.*

Hi folks,
Thanks for the views, DTM no problemo about delay, I think it's probably one of the best out there, but there's always room for improvement. The more competition the better I suppose. Maybe the yanks will jump in again once volumes pick up.
BTW, I read today that a director of Sandford's had been banned by ASIC for trading Sandford stock through two Sandford ac's.


----------



## markrmau (4 March 2005)

*Re: Looking for a decent website.*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> If possible can you post a Protrader chart with lots of lines and other fancy things to show its funactionality?




Ive been trying to send a screen shot of pro trader, but it is too large. If you want me to send you one, just email me at markrmau@telstra.com

You can have intraday indicators such as stochastics (though intraday stochastics seem useless to me) and trendlines etc.

My opinion: if you do enough trades for this to be useful, then it will be free anyway (45 trades a quater from memory), so don't pay for it. The most useful aspects are the expanded depth (seeing the individual orders, though I really would like the broker codes as well), intraday charting (drawing trendlines is a bit clunky, but I don't do this anyway), and the course of sales.

Basically, I do over 45 trades/quarter and find it more than sufficient for my needs. 

In general, I only look up company statisitics on the comsec site if it doesn't matter if it is a few weeks out of date. YMMV.


----------

